# JDBC unter Java ME



## dimi (23. Jan 2006)

Hallo Forum,

bin etwas neu auf dem Gebiet Java/JavaME, deswegen auch die noob-frage...

is es möglich auf einem Siemens TC45 - Modul unter Java ME einen JDBC-Client laufen zu lassen?

habe ein Projekt bei dem das Ziel der Anwendung auf dem Client (TC45), die Übertragung der Daten per GPRS
an eine Zentrale DB sein soll. Ich stell mir das so vor, dass man einen treiber in die Anwendung mit einbindet 
und Daten direkt per GPRS mit  SQL-Insert-Statements an eine offene MySQL Db schickt.

Is es realisierbar (auch unter Java ME ?) , hat schon jem. Erfahrungen damit ?

Möglichkeiten, Vorteile / Nachteile, Referenzen, Links... alles willkommen...

Danke für die Hilfe und Geduld im Voraus  

dimi


----------



## AlArenal (23. Jan 2006)

Du willst freiwillig ne Datenbank offen in s Internet stellen? Dafür wird man andernorts gehenkt und gevierteilt 

ME ist nicht mein Gebiet, ob du den Treiber darauf zum Laufen bekommst, müsstest du ausprobieren. Ich würde dir von dieser Vorgehensweise aber u.a. aus o.g. Sicherheitsgründen abraten und die Kommunikation über einen Webservice (via. XML-RPC oder SOAP) abwickeln.


----------



## dimi (23. Jan 2006)

die Datenübertragung würde dann sicherlich nach einer Authentifizierung an der MysQL-DB laufen. 
Nur da die Module räumlich getrennt sind, müsste die DB remotefähig sein, was auch kein Problem ist.

Nur weiss ich nicht wie es mit der Sicherheit während der Überztragung steht.
meine nur dass der SQL Insert sicherer im Vergleich zum FTP Upload ist... 

mir gehts mehr oder weniger um einen fähigen Treiber und um seine LAuffähigkeit auf der Java ME...

mfg


----------



## dimi (24. Jan 2006)

hat niemand eine Idee ?

gibts keine Erfahrungen auf dem Gebiet Datenbankkommunikation unter Java ME ?

mfg dimi


----------



## AlArenal (24. Jan 2006)

Funzt dein Google nicht? 

http://www.jguru.com/faq/view.jsp?EID=507373


----------

